# Whole Home Still Not Installed



## ecutchins (Jun 1, 2007)

This is turning into a saga. I finally brokedown today and wrote Ellen's office. I'm just venting but will keep this updated. Also, if anyone has any suggestions I'd appreciate it. I've tried to get D* to just ship me the equipement and I'd do the install myself.

Here is a copy of the email:

Ms. Filipiak,

I've been a Directv customer since 2004 and really believe that your company provides the best service. However, I'm having a problem getting the Whole Home DVR service installed. I participated in the MRV beta and my wife and I both enjoyed the service but I wasn't really sure that I actually would pay for the service. Well the beta ended and we missed the ability to use MRV so on 5/25/2010 I called and ordered the Whole Home DVR service with internet connection and my installation appointment was scheduled for 5/31/2010 in the 8-12 time slot.

The installer arrived promptly at 8:00 a.m. and I was excited to have this service installed. The first thing the installer did was check signal strength on the DVR in my den and found that some transponders on 103ca were below 90. The installer informed me that he could not install the service since signal strengths were below 90. So after the installer left I called the 800 number and spoke to a CSR and the install was rescheduled for 6/3/2010 during the 12-4 p.m. time slot.

I was surprised on the morning of 6/3 to receive a call from the original installer. He had been rescheduled for the install and he told me that he would not do the install. He suggested that I reschedule and ask for an installer from the main office since he was a contractor working for a subcontractor. He cancelled the install and I called the 800 number again and had to reorder the Whole Home DVR service. This installation was scheduled for 6/13/2010 during the 8-12 time slot.

I waited for the installer on 6/13 and got a call at 11:30 letting me know that the installer was delayed and would not arrive until between 3 and 4 in the afternoon. I told the caller that would be okay. I got a call around 4:00 on the 13th letting me know that the original technician was delayed and my job was being transferred to another technician. The second technician called around 4:30 to find out what he was supposed to install. I told him that I have an HR20-100, HR22-100, (2) H21-100 and a H20-600 and the work order was for the Whole Home DVR service with internet connection. I let him know that I would need at least 5 DECA units, SWiM, and a replacement receiver for the H20-600. He told me that he'd have to check and see if he had the required equipment on his truck and that he had not done a DECA install. I told him that I had done a lot of reading on DBSTalk.com and would be willing to help him with the install. He called me back around 5:00 p.m. and said that he did not have the equipment and asked when I'd like to reschedule. I told him that the following Saturday the 19th would be fine with me and he said that he would schedule it for then during the 8-12 time slot.

I waited for the installer on 6/19 and finally called the 800 number around 12:30 and found out that the installation was scheduled for 6/26. I was a little upset but there wasn't anything I could do but wait for the 26th.

I got up this morning and waited for the installer. I was beginning to think no one was going to show and was getting ready to call the 800 number again when I got an automated call telling me the installer would be here in 15 minutes. The installer arrived around 12:30 and came in and looked at my setup and I showed him where the DECA to bridge the internet would be located and he was pleased that it was near my DVR and he could use the second line to the DVR for SWim power and the internet DECA. I asked if there was anything I could do to help and he asked if I'd pull the power cords from all my receivers except the DVR in my den. So I went around to all the receivers pulled the power cords and removed the BBC's. I then went out to see what the next step would be and the installer was getting his ladder off the van. He told me that he would be changing out the LNB on my dish and running a new line to where service enters my house. When he got the ladder off the van he extended it and it was just short of reaching the point on my roof where my dish is installed. He called his supervisor to tell him that his ladder was not long enough to reach my dish. I don't know exactly what his supervisor told him but I could tell that he was not pleased and he asked the supervisor to speak to me and he handed me his cellphone. Unfortunately the supervisor had hung up before I got the phone.

I asked the technican if he could just install a SWiM-8 instead of the new LNB and he said that the only way to do this was to install a new LNB. He said he was sorry that he couldn't do the installation and told me to call and reschedule. I waited a few minutes to cool down a little and called and now I'm scheduled for 7/10 but I don't have a good feeling that this is going to be a successful install based on my previous experiences.

If there is anything that your office can do to assist me in getting the Whole Home DVR service it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Luther Cuthchins


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Holy Carp. Id have blown a gasket after the first tech got assigned the call the second time. You have more patience than anyone Ive ever seen.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I suspect you'll get a response.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh my...I thought my install was a little rough...mine was silk compared to yours...

I'm sure you'll have a better experience now that you informed Ellen's office.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Her office was good at calling me back the next day. Hope all works out for you.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

ecutchins said:


> . . . . the installer was getting his ladder off the van. He told me that he would be changing out the LNB on my dish and running a new line to where service enters my house. When he got the ladder off the van *he extended it and it was just short of reaching the point on my roof where my dish is installed*. . . . .


Just how do you get to the roof?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> Just how do you get to the roof?


a bigger ladder would be my guess.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Why not just the WWDVR service for 6-12 months? It's obvious that D* is still working out the kinks.

I had to cancel mine, and I'll reconsider after January, 2011.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Glad to see that you are still somewhat upbeat. It sounds like you initially got an installer that did not want to do his job. As part of your work order was to replace your dish/LNB, I'm not sure why he was so surprised that he had to do that.

Hopefully, Ms. Filipiak's office will take care of things for you.

- Merg


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Be sure to ask for multiple credits (up to $100 each). You should be due a credit for each install not performed or canceled. Hell, you should get free service for a year after enduring all that!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Hdhead said:


> Be sure to ask for multiple credits (up to $100 each). You should be due a credit for each install not performed or canceled. Hell, you should get free service for a year after enduring all that!


Credits are now only $50 for a missed appointment with some conditions. There has to be zero contact between the local office and the customer. So, in each case here, the OP doesn't qualify for that credit.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

i have been cancelled twice due to no equipment on the truck


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jimmyv2000 said:


> i have been cancelled twice due to no equipment on the truck


Since most installers confirm appointments, and call prior to arriving (not all, but most)....it would be interesting if there was NO equipment on the truck. None?

...or just specific equipment you wanted...?

Cancelled appointments are time and money wasted for everyone.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Why not just the WWDVR service for 6-12 months? It's obvious that D* is still working out the kinks.
> 
> I had to cancel mine, and I'll reconsider after January, 2011.


Oh, come on. It's not _that_ bad. Most installers appear to be getting the hang of it with OJT.

If I had multiple wasted appointments with lazy or unprepared techs, I'd call a CSR and/or Retention and request "Case Management" (it's a term they'll understand).

It appears the system that generates Work Orders is somewhat inflexible (and somewhat inaccurate), and CSR notes may be ignored. Case Management can get real specific about what is required (and what has previously happened). The techs dislike it intensely (they're suddenly under a microscope, and have to do _everything_ by the book).


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

This is just another example of why some people prefer to buy their own SWM/DECA hardware and install it themselves.


----------



## ecutchins (Jun 1, 2007)

Received a call for D* last night from the corporate office. They thanked me for my email and told me that this is the kind of information they need. The assured me that my install will be escalated and will be performed to my satisfaction.

I was surprised to get a call on Saturday night. We'll see how this plays out now.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree about the Saturday night call. I would have expected the call sometime on Monday. I am glad that this will eventually work out for you.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ecutchins said:


> Received a call for D* last night from the corporate office. They thanked me for my email and told me that this is the kind of information they need. The assured me that my install will be escalated and will be performed to my satisfaction.
> 
> *I was surprised to get a call on Saturday night.* We'll see how this plays out now.


That is a bit of a surprise. Then again, it seems you have their attention.

Hope you are successfuly taken care of!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That is a bit of a surprise. Then again, it seems you have their attention.
> 
> Hope you are successfully taken care of!


Nice to know the D* brass works weekends nights


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

OK .. This is a bit crazy .. I sure hope things come through for you as expected. The first guy balking is a joke .. If he was going to be replacing the LNB anyway he could have peaked the signal while he was at the dish so that it WASN'T a problem. ..


----------



## ecutchins (Jun 1, 2007)

My Whole DVR installation was finally done and everything works. I got an H24 to replace my H20. The entire install took about 2 hours. Replaced LNB, SWiM splitter, 5 Deca's, and dish alignment. I now have the best signal strengths since I went to HD. The installer told me the tilt was off and once this was corrected the signal strength jumped by as much as 20 points on some transponders. I'm very happy and spent some time with the tech showing him this site and dishpointer and showed him the app for the iPhone. My next stop is an email to [email protected] to let her know that my issue was resolved. I told the tech about my email and asked for his name so I could pass it on.

Thanks for everyone's support.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ecutchins said:


> My Whole DVR installation was finally done and everything works. I got an H24 to replace my H20. The entire install took about 2 hours. Replaced LNB, SWiM splitter, 5 Deca's, and dish alignment. I now have the best signal strengths since I went to HD. The installer told me the tilt was off and once this was corrected the signal strength jumped by as much as 20 points on some transponders. I'm very happy and spent some time with the tech showing him this site and dishpointer and showed him the app for the iPhone. My next stop is an email to [email protected] to let her know that my issue was resolved. I told the tech about my email and asked for his name so I could pass it on.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's support.


Great to hear your saga is over, and that you also are nice enough to share the news with Ellen. Sounds like your installer did a super job.

Enjoy - as I know you will!


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

ecutchins said:


> My Whole DVR installation was finally done and everything works. I got an H24 to replace my H20. The entire install took about 2 hours. Replaced LNB, SWiM splitter, 5 Deca's, and dish alignment. I now have the best signal strengths since I went to HD. The installer told me the tilt was off and once this was corrected the signal strength jumped by as much as 20 points on some transponders. I'm very happy and spent some time with the tech showing him this site and dishpointer and showed him the app for the iPhone. My next stop is an email to [email protected] to let her know that my issue was resolved. I told the tech about my email and asked for his name so I could pass it on.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's support.


Was this tech the same one that did the original work or was it a different one?


----------



## ecutchins (Jun 1, 2007)

azarby said:


> Was this tech the same one that did the original work or was it a different one?


This was a different tech. He was fairly new but knew what he was doing.


----------

